# My savior flower



## Gooch (Apr 6, 2017)

This flower cycle will consist of a monster ibulk, a smaller white indica and a smaller mango. first 2 plants were given to me in my desparation, because the 3 teens i bought expecting to flower a month ago are not awesome, the mango is one of them, i may even toss in another lol who knows. 

View attachment 20170403_223853.jpg


View attachment 20170404_144912.jpg


View attachment 20170404_144927.jpg


View attachment 20170404_201537.jpg


View attachment 20170404_144919.jpg


View attachment 20170404_201529.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2017)

WOW, big girl... mojo for the bloom gooch!


----------



## Gooch (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you RB Yea i had to stretch her out pretty good. but i think it should all work out while my next line up bulks. I have the large one under 2 600w so i am hoping that and a ton of co2, with a heavy feeding schedule will work out


----------



## Gooch (Apr 8, 2017)

did a little trimming on the beast lol trying to get as much air and light penetration as possible. 

View attachment 20170406_192600.jpg


View attachment 20170406_201019.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Apr 9, 2017)

some lights out pics 

View attachment 20170409_183714.jpg


View attachment 20170409_183503.jpg


View attachment 20170409_183445.jpg


View attachment 20170409_183452.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Apr 12, 2017)

some updated pics we are 6 days into flower i got the beast trimmed up nicely with good light penetration and air movement, might be one more cycle of trimming. 

View attachment 20170411_234147.jpg


View attachment 20170411_234157.jpg


View attachment 20170411_234217.jpg


View attachment 20170411_234240.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Apr 12, 2017)

some night shots, showing developing Einsteins day 6 

View attachment 20170412_072459.jpg


View attachment 20170412_072507.jpg


View attachment 20170412_072518.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Apr 14, 2017)

some updated pics things are progressing nicely tis is day 8 from flip 

View attachment 20170414_070225.jpg


View attachment 20170414_070216.jpg


View attachment 20170414_070248.jpg


View attachment 20170414_070235.jpg


View attachment 20170414_070425.jpg


View attachment 20170414_070441.jpg


View attachment 20170414_071341.jpg


View attachment 20170414_071353.jpg


View attachment 20170414_071418.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Apr 15, 2017)

and pics from today, i added a tsp each of phosphorus and potassium, they drank .8ec(400ppm) in 3 days so that is what i replaced it with. last nights pics i let it get 85 the last 15 mins, i wont do that again. love seeing them pray, and we have bud formation full steam ahead. 

View attachment 20170414_235921.jpg


View attachment 20170414_235935.jpg


View attachment 20170414_235941.jpg


View attachment 20170415_000107.jpg


View attachment 20170415_000117.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Apr 17, 2017)

some updated pics 

View attachment 20170416_071206.jpg


View attachment 20170416_071213.jpg


View attachment 20170416_071224.jpg


View attachment 20170416_071238.jpg


View attachment 20170416_071340.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Apr 18, 2017)

I love the flower cycle so much change happens so fast so i am trying to document it daily, once the buds start fattening up change will slow down 

View attachment 20170418_031709.jpg


View attachment 20170418_031717.jpg


View attachment 20170418_045514.jpg


View attachment 20170418_045551.jpg


View attachment 20170418_045605.jpg


View attachment 20170418_045636.jpg


View attachment 20170418_045705.jpg


View attachment 20170418_045720.jpg


View attachment 20170418_045733.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 22, 2017)

yes, exciting time now! thanks for sharing gooch!!


----------



## Gooch (Apr 23, 2017)

Day 16 update they are looking well 

View attachment bulk-canopy.jpg


View attachment bulk-canopy2.jpg


View attachment bulk-stack.jpg


View attachment white-indica.jpg


View attachment mango.jpg


View attachment auto1.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Apr 27, 2017)

ok its been a couple day, should notice a significant difference? ;-) this is day 21 flower 

View attachment left-side.jpg


View attachment middle.jpg


View attachment white-indica-whole-plant.jpg


View attachment white-indica-structure.jpg


View attachment white-inidca-top.jpg


View attachment mango.jpg


View attachment mango2.jpg


View attachment auto-1.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 28, 2017)

bet there getting prettier each and everyday now. fun looking forward to each days progress on a good grow. nice job gooch. excited for your chop pics!!


----------



## Gooch (Apr 29, 2017)

well its only start of week 4 so i have 5 weeks left or so, long wait for harvest but im hoping they get huge


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 30, 2017)

i am just about same flower progress as you.  look forward to unzipping everyday. lookn reaL NICE gooch!!


----------



## Gooch (May 2, 2017)

new lights off pics, they are getting bigger by the day, i have also adjusted my lights off time, I am adding 1/2 hour lights off time each week till i hit 15 off 9 on and there it will stay. I can say this for certain, i changed the time on Sunday night and the very next day i could smell a difference, a big difference. So I am hopeful that trying to duplicate mother nature might pay off 

View attachment 20170501_192731.jpg


View attachment 20170501_192739.jpg


View attachment 20170501_192744.jpg


View attachment 20170501_192752.jpg


View attachment 20170501_192801.jpg


View attachment 20170501_192808.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (May 4, 2017)

looks to be working. nice pics gooch!


----------



## Gooch (May 6, 2017)

Thanks GH It makes my life easier if i can come back and look at the progress visually, later on so i can see where i could improve. Here are some 2 day updated pics ;-) I had to edit 2 pics together to make 1 image of the Ibulk lol 

View attachment edited together.jpg


View attachment 20170506_141019.jpg


View attachment 20170506_141033.jpg


View attachment 20170506_141041.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (May 7, 2017)

very frosty! it makes some sense cutting back lights a little. have you looked or found any documented or trial info on this gooch?? dn to 9 hours is a pretty big cut. i think you follow harley alot, correct? a friend (trainfriend) is getting into harley. he's been talking something about bricks. if you see anything coming up on harley, please drop him a PM. those should be some killer buds, pics soon. NICE JOB!!


----------



## Gooch (May 7, 2017)

yes i follow harley's spoon feeding religiously i actually teach a couple new growers the techniques and they have the same successs. He has new live classes every tues here is the link to sign up http://www.npk-university.com/upcoming.html
I have heard of people doing some really strange tests with regards to light timing. My personal opinion is that during lights on the plant is making and storing sugars, when lights off the plant is using those sugars to build new plant growth or buds.

Also i believe the powerveg uv bulbs and the powerveg blues 420-460 help to keep the stomata open for co2 intake and production of trichomes


----------



## Gooch (May 9, 2017)

2 day pic updaye 

View attachment 20170508_190253.jpg


View attachment 20170508_190259.jpg


View attachment 20170508_190331.jpg


View attachment 20170508_190408.jpg


View attachment 20170508_190921.jpg


View attachment 20170508_190934.jpg


View attachment 20170508_190415.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

:clap: Love'em and don't even know what they are (just went to curretn pg to admire the porn ....

eace: broje.....


----------



## Gooch (May 11, 2017)

The massive plant first 3 images is an ibulk, the next 2 and the last one are white indica, and the 6th one is a random auto


----------



## Gooch (May 13, 2017)

couple day pics changed res added in botinacare sweet berry, it is mag, and sulfur 2 of the most import things for developing smells and flavors. Keep having problems with my co2 regulator they keep blowing out the pressure relief valve and i cant understand why, i have gone through 3 now, but i am doing everything in my power to keep co2 high 

View attachment 20170511_173630.jpg


View attachment 20170511_173637.jpg


View attachment 20170511_173657.jpg


View attachment 20170511_173710.jpg


View attachment 20170511_173725.jpg


View attachment 20170511_173758.jpg


View attachment 20170511_173738.jpg


View attachment 20170511_173745.jpg


View attachment 20170511_173751.jpg


----------



## Gooch (May 15, 2017)

pics from 5-14 

View attachment 20170515_080655.jpg


View attachment 20170515_080942.jpg


View attachment 20170515_081001.jpg


View attachment 20170515_081039.jpg


View attachment 20170515_081027.jpg


----------



## Gooch (May 19, 2017)

been a couple days did a mid week res change to keep the nutes fresh, plus when i did the rez change first i did not add any biostimulants so i noticed some yellowing, i am not concerned at all. We are in the harvest zone i believe I see lots of cloudy and a slight sprinkle of amber. 

View attachment 20170518_132839.jpg


View attachment 20170518_132914.jpg


View attachment 20170518_132951.jpg


View attachment 20170518_133200.jpg


View attachment 20170518_133136.jpg


View attachment 20170518_133211.jpg


----------



## Gooch (May 21, 2017)

night 44 waiting patiently for amber to spread like wildfire 

View attachment 20170521_105623.jpg


View attachment 20170521_105631.jpg


View attachment 20170521_105653.jpg


View attachment 20170521_105659.jpg


View attachment 20170521_110026.jpg


View attachment 20170521_110116.jpg


View attachment 20170521_110140.jpg


View attachment 20170521_110306.jpg


View attachment 20170521_110105.jpg


----------



## Lesso (May 22, 2017)

Looks like a nice harvest soon gooch.


----------



## Gooch (May 23, 2017)

I am definately in the home stretch we have sightings of amber lots of cloudy and still a little clear so im hopeing to put on some serious weight time will tell i am being paitent and giving them fresh nutes twice a week rather then just once


----------



## grass hopper (May 27, 2017)

cant wait to see your finish pics! nice job gooch!!


----------



## Gooch (May 27, 2017)

is there anything worst the running 99 yards and then fumbling on the goal line? Start of week 8 I notice buds were not getting fatter, but they looked ok ph-ppm were on point, so i checked the rootzone, it was completely dry, my controller decided to not start the flood cycles (loose wire) this has never happened and i have had this controller for over a year. So at least 2 days without any type of water at all. The first 3 pics are from the 24th when i first noticed it was not bulking up but did not show signs of a problem. rest were taken last night 

View attachment 20170524_162728.jpg


View attachment 20170524_162734.jpg


View attachment 20170524_162803.jpg


View attachment 20170527_082401.jpg


View attachment 20170527_082407.jpg


View attachment 20170527_082414.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Jun 1, 2017)

sorry for the long wait on the update i tried letting her go for a little longer but the leaves had already started curling towards the buds, so it was all over. I began chopping and washing and the 29th pulled the entire monster ibulk, and half the white indica, havnt touched the mango, i pulled the solo cup plant also lol 

View attachment 20170601_010904.jpg


View attachment 20170601_010924.jpg


View attachment 20170601_010930.jpg


----------

